# Slicked Off Surf To Cane Breaks, It's On!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Slot Busting Reds, Trout In Numbers
*
From upper bay marshes to the surf, fishing continues to represent the best the mid-coast has to offer. From corporate groups to friends and family trips, folks are stepping off the front lines in "the grind" to get some awesome fresh air here on the coast. Trout fishing continues to hot with Capt. James Cunningham reporting fast action over area shell pads. Capt. Chris Cady on airboat trips reported solid Redfish busting the outside of the slot to 40" schooling up on clearing water as winds layed down. Tides have been on the low side but we're expecting a reversal on this as Low Pressure systems in the Gulf start to make their way inland.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pics. Wish I knew how to take photos like these. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

